# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Scottish Wild Boar

## Mangle

All i did was help carry this big fella.....this was the taxidermists first crack at a boars head, i think he's done a great job......

----------


## veitnamcam

Good hooks on that one!

----------


## Scouser

Excellent mate....any interesting story to go with it?

----------


## Dundee

Hell yeah!!

----------


## Ryan

Captured the wild eyes quite well.

----------


## oneshot

the really long snout and colour is similar to North Canterbury pigs.

----------


## Woody

Now I know where the inspiration for the Claymore came from!

----------


## Yukon

When were these reintroduced, and where?

----------


## Friwi

I believe they are escapes from a farm on the far north. But our friend might tell us more.
They are invading England as well.
The 9.3x62 is back on the uk licences ;-)

----------


## Yukon

> I believe they are escapes from a farm on the far north. But our friend might tell us more.
> They are invading England as well.
> The 9.3x62 is back on the uk licences ;-)


Do you know if these are pure bred wild boar (stripey piglets), or feral pigs? I hope the pigs fare better than the Spanish  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Friwi

They are pure bred I believe .

----------


## Friwi

More info here 
Wild Boar in Britain

----------


## Scottishkiwi

Good way to scare the sh*t out of guests!  :Psmiley:  Gorgeous.

----------


## Scouser

Fuk' ive met plenty of 'bores' in blighty.....thats why i left the place!!!!! (sarcasm guys, not intending to hijack!!!!)

----------


## Yukon

> Fuk' ive met plenty of 'bores' in blighty.....thats why i left the place!!!!! (sarcasm guys, not intending to hijack!!!!)


Same  :Wink:

----------


## Mangle

These pigs are European Wild Boar and 'escaped' from a property near New Abbey in Scotland over ten years ago, they have slowly spread through neighbouring forestry blocks and suprise suprise are starting to do very real damage to farmers fields. They are nocturnal as they are getting quite a bit of pressure from folk who lure them into bait stations at night then use either the full moon, a lamp or NV to shoot them. I hunt pheasant in this area and the boar do a lot of damage to the feeders....lots of different theories on whats best used as bait....one bloke reckons maize soaked in beer but ive a better use for beer.....no one really believes me when i say my mates in NZ use carcasses......anyway my pal had been sitting up a highseat night after night on the full moon waiting for something to show, lots of badgers coming and going then this fella turned up.....i got a call about 1am to come and help recover it, it was huge... It also had a tumour on its belly the size of a football, probably one of the most disgusting things ive ever seen when my mate who is a vet disected it.....he was truly amped at his first boar, couldn't find any decent scales to weigh it......nailed a few cold ones when we finally got in.... they didn't even touch the sides........there are a lot of boar on the loose down in england......just by chance i read today of Princess Anne's prize rare breed sow being mauled to death by a wild boar that had broken into its enclosure......i smiled when i saw the comment about the 9.3x62 another mate has had one for a couple of years now....its actually quite pleasant to shoot, more of a push then a shove if you know what i mean......anyway cheers for the comments.

----------

